# Pbb



## rpeters (Aug 17, 2011)

So since LOGOS has released its PBB for version 4 it is better than ever! SO I am making a PBB of the BCO and was wondering if anyone new how to make reference in an existing PBB? Thanks


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm clueless about how to make PBBs, having only downloaded those from other people. Not to hijack your thread, but does anyone know how to convert existing PBB's into the new format? I have several hundred PBB's in the old L3 and would like to port them over to L4.


----------



## rpeters (Aug 18, 2011)

if you convert them over to word you should be fine


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 18, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> I'm clueless about how to make PBBs, having only downloaded those from other people. Not to hijack your thread, but does anyone know how to convert existing PBB's into the new format? I have several hundred PBB's in the old L3 and would like to port them over to L4.


Personal Books

Looks like you just take any document in Word 2007 format (docx) and use the compile tool in Logos. There are some tips in the wiki about how to put references in the document and how they look. It also notes some tips about how to get rid of some of the extraneous stuff that Word docs have.

Apparently, one cannot compile old libronix 3 pbbs to libronix 4.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 18, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I'm clueless about how to make PBBs, having only downloaded those from other people. Not to hijack your thread, but does anyone know how to convert existing PBB's into the new format? I have several hundred PBB's in the old L3 and would like to port them over to L4.
> ...



Unfortunately, that is how I read it too. My Acer netbook is too underpowered for running L4 (L4 is on my Asus EP121 tablet), so it is set up with L3. Counting the PBB books gives me 759 more resources on L3 than L4.

Rich, it also looks as if Logos is planning on discouraging production of PBBs that will "compete" with Logos. In other words, when they say that you can make them for your own "personal" use, they evidently mean just that and no more. Cf. PBB | Truth is Still Truth


----------

